# Thats way too much money...........said the Homeowner



## BostonBull (Jun 12, 2007)

We got a call a few days ago to give a price on a GIANT Weeping Willow. One of the salesmen went by and gave a price of $2200 with the stump. The tree was about 20' from the driveway and around 65' tall and 4' at the base. Would have been at least 1.5 30 yard chip trucks of chips and 1 BIG load of logs. The tree is in a yard that is VERY wet and draging brush wouldnt have been fun.

The guy says your crazy!! Ill do it myself.

We got a call at 3:30 today saying that he had the tree cut and it sat back on him and is now headed towards the powerlines. We get there and he has his 40cc Craftsman out with 16" bar. The tree has some type of carving in the front of it and a backcut in it. It is rocking and rolling while we were there. We now gave him a price of $1500 on the ground FAST!

We got it on the ground in about 30 minutes. We even saved a small bird that was hatched but not old enough to fly!

Crappy camera phone picks below. One of the carving and one of the whole tree.


----------



## treesquirrel (Jun 12, 2007)

Holy Moly!

Well at least he survived the thing.

Moron.


----------



## RDT (Jun 12, 2007)

WOW Im not an expert but it looks like he shouldnt be cutting any trees.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jun 12, 2007)

RDT said:


> WOW Im not an expert but it looks like he shouldnt be cutting any trees.









Probably right about that.

.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jun 12, 2007)

Always nice to tell a homeowner 'I told you so'. Glad no one was hurt, I hope you confiscated the homeowners chainsaw to prevent any further outbreaks of stupidity.


----------



## Tree Slayer (Jun 12, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> We got a call a few days ago to give a price on a GIANT Weeping Willow. One of the salesmen went by and gave a price of $2200 with the stump. The tree was about 20' from the driveway and around 65' tall and 4' at the base. Would have been at least 1.5 30 yard chip trucks of chips and 1 BIG load of logs. The tree is in a yard that is VERY wet and draging brush wouldnt have been fun.
> 
> The guy says your crazy!! Ill do it myself.
> 
> ...



LMAO on pic # 2 nice notch What a moron. That was nice of you guys for going out and taking care of his mistake.


----------



## newguy18 (Jun 12, 2007)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Probably right about that.
> 
> .


at least i know how to do my basic notches and backs cuts.dang he is lucky it didnt kill him or lay on the power.i guess some dont know what they are doing and should leave it to the pros.just my 2 cents. :spam: opcorn: opcorn: :jawdrop:


----------



## BostonBull (Jun 12, 2007)

This is why Homowners shouldnt be aloud to own a chainsaw!

Tree Slayer....it was nice of us to bail this idiot out, but it wasnt charity work! $$$$


----------



## lxt (Jun 12, 2007)

new form of japanese notch? why do they do it uhh? its a shame, one time Id like to just show up & say your problem you fix it!!! but hey if the moneys good, go for it!!

LXT...............


----------



## BostonBull (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh yeah forgot.

When it was all topped out there was a 40' log left standing. It had a decent back lean. I pulled it over in the general direction of his notch by myself!..... There was a 6" round area of hinge wood left...........in the middle of the tree! He is so lucky it didnt let loose! He would have taken out the power lines, his house, his barn, and at least 1 other neighbors nouse. Not to mention closing the road and costing LOTS of $$$$


----------



## ATH (Jun 12, 2007)

I guess your last post answered my biggest question: How'd you remove it?

Sounds like you topped from bucket then pushed log over?

Also...did he use an axe, in part, to make that notch? Or some other sawzall or the like? It looks like some of those cuts are too narrow for a bar.


----------



## John464 (Jun 12, 2007)

wow. is he trying to carve one of the bears on a tree stump or drop a tree? that has got to be the worst attempt of a notch ive ever seen. thanks for the laugh


----------



## treeman82 (Jun 12, 2007)

This reminds me of the story I was told a few years ago. Guy gets a price for a big tree over his house... $5,000? Guy thinks he can do it himself, so he buys a $600 chainsaw, ties the tree to his jeep and starts cutting. Tree starts going backwards towards the house, taking the jeep with it. Calls up the tree company, they say no problem... $10,000. The guy agreed and they did the job.


----------



## DDM (Jun 12, 2007)

1500.00? I would have told him 3500.00 the original 2200.00 + The emergency Service and the Stupid Tax!


----------



## RDT (Jun 12, 2007)

lmao stupid tax


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jun 12, 2007)

lxt said:


> new form of japanese notch?



I think that's called a Geezus Notch...

.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 12, 2007)

:looser: :looser:


----------



## kevinj (Jun 12, 2007)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Probably right about that.
> 
> .



Looks like he used one of those knives on the info-mercials.
A ginsu knife.
And then went back to try it on a tomato.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 12, 2007)

Is that snow or wood powder around the cut


----------



## DDM (Jun 12, 2007)

apparently that notch saved him 700.00


----------



## joesawer (Jun 12, 2007)

$1500 for 30 minutes is stupid tax. I would like to get one of those every day.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 12, 2007)

I think original quote was for complete removal 1500 was just to get it on the ground.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jun 12, 2007)

kevinj said:


> Looks like he used one of those knives on the info-mercials.
> A ginsu knife.
> And then went back to try it on a tomato.



It slices & dices, it even cuts a liberal in half!

opcorn: 

.


----------



## DDM (Jun 12, 2007)

bks044 said:


> I think original quote was for complete removal 1500 was just to get it on the ground.



Hmmm okay i missed that part i thought i read they cleaned it up.I stand corrected. They collected stupid tax.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 12, 2007)

kevinj said:


> Looks like he used one of those knives on the info-mercials.
> A ginsu knife.
> And then went back to try it on a tomato.



I was thinking it looked like he did like this guy with a Skillsaw!


----------



## geofore (Jun 13, 2007)

*Oh yeah!*

I don't think it is a stupid tax. It's the cost of an education. Homeowner got away cheap on this one/no one in the hospital. :jawdrop: I know I've seen that notch used before by homeowners around here. They got to pay for an education also. If he'd have dialed 911 I think they would have taken his saws away on this one.


----------



## Sprig (Jun 13, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> We got a call a few days ago to give a price on a GIANT Weeping Willow. One of the salesmen went by and gave a price of $2200 with the stump. The tree was about 20' from the driveway and around 65' tall and 4' at the base. Would have been at least 1.5 30 yard chip trucks of chips and 1 BIG load of logs. The tree is in a yard that is VERY wet and draging brush wouldnt have been fun.
> 
> The guy says your crazy!! Ill do it myself.
> 
> ...


Holey Moley!!!!!   nice work guy!

If this ain't inspiration for a "Worst Undercut in the World" thread bar none...............silly bugger, probably lucky to have a leg left, sheesh!

(I'd prbly have saved the section with his masterful art-work, and when he asked me why I was taking it.........hm, for the Museum of Future Darwinians, dunno, or an art show of 'modern primatives', (hey it does look like a wee skull in ther eh  )gah, dunno, crazy man)


----------



## Sprig (Jun 13, 2007)

DDM said:


> apparently that notch saved him 700.00



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DDM (Jun 13, 2007)

I bet the homeowner actually hired james to do the work but he fell asleep on him.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 13, 2007)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Probably right about that.
> 
> .



Where's the beaver that did that?:jawdrop:


----------



## SilentElk (Jun 13, 2007)

It must have been a pain in the arse to make a notch like that! That thing would take several times longer to notch than the simple 2 cuts. Thats a notch of a lifetime in my book.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 13, 2007)

Was he an artist? I did get a good laugh out of those pictures.

This is why Homowners shouldnt be aloud to own a chainsaw!
Boston...I'm a homeowner and can handle a chainsaw pretty fair, little offended by that comment. It isn't a professional tree guy that has cut my firewood the past 3 yrs. About 10 cord a year.


----------



## BostonBull (Jun 13, 2007)

bks044 said:


> Is that snow or wood powder around the cut




Wood powder


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jun 13, 2007)

Looks like edward scissorhands had a go at it. I had a simular experience with the poulan still stuck in the back of the montery cyprus quietly smoking its last while the tree rocked about on its "hinge". Cutter was nowhere to be found, elderly owner was having a fit!

Good work!


----------



## DDM (Jun 13, 2007)

The circled in Red have to be made with a skill saw or Sawzall.


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 13, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> This is why Homowners shouldnt be aloud to own a chainsaw!



So I gotta get rid of my saws? Don't lump us all in with that idiot please.


----------



## nytreeman (Jun 13, 2007)

DDM said:


> 1500.00? I would have told him 3500.00 the original 2200.00 + The emergency Service and the Stupid Tax!



yup and in his case maybe a *WTF were you thinking tax???*


----------



## nytreeman (Jun 13, 2007)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Where's the beaver that did that?:jawdrop:



cmon beavers are smarter than that,lol


----------



## Timberhauler (Jun 13, 2007)

Last summer I get a call from a builder who I have been clearing lots for.I've been doing work for this guy for quite some time.It was a three acre lot,there was a total of eighty trees coming out.Most of it was junk timber as well,so I ended up bidding the job at $17,500..He told me to plan on starting it as soon as I can...COOL!!...I love big jobs...Three days later he calls me to tell me that a guy had underbid me by 6 thousand dollars.There was no way possible one could do it that much cheaper and make a profit..So I told him OK,tell the guy to go ahead..Three weeks later he calls me back wanting me to come and finish the job.I went and looked at it again.This fool had dropped many of the trees into some of the other trees and shrubs that were supposed to be saved,to mention he had all of the brush all tangled up and it was gonna take longer to clean up after him than it would have for me to go ahead and do the whole job....I raised my price to 20,000...Then had the pleasure of telling him "you get what you pay for."


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 13, 2007)

*True*



nytreeman said:


> cmon beavers are smarter than that,lol



After I submitted it Hubby said I am insulting beavers. Sorry, they do do a better job.
Luckily he didn't hurt anyone.


----------



## Pilsnaman (Jun 13, 2007)

Just remember
Any idiot can drop a tree
.
.
.
.
.
On his head!!!


----------



## rmihalek (Jun 13, 2007)

*thin kerf*

I think those thin-looking cuts in this guy's "notch" are where the tree leaned a bit and closed up the kerf.


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 13, 2007)

rmihalek said:


> I think those thin-looking cuts in this guy's "notch" are where the tree leaned a bit and closed up the kerf.



I was thinking that the kerf looks thin, but keep in mind that the tree was 4' at the base. With the cell phone pic the tree probably looks smaller.


----------



## BLACKeR (Jun 13, 2007)

as a do it youselfer myself I'm all for people trying to do things on their own...this however shows that some people should hire out for everything. it seems like someone would have to work incredibly hard to make a "notch" that bad. its unbelievable.


----------



## BostonBull (Jun 13, 2007)

bowtechmadman said:


> Boston...I'm a homeowner and can handle a chainsaw pretty fair, little offended by that comment. It isn't a professional tree guy that has cut my firewood the past 3 yrs. About 10 cord a year.



Then your not a "typical" homowner are you? My statement was geared towards typical homeowners like the genius that did the handiwork on Post #1!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 13, 2007)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> After I submitted it Hubby said I am insulting beavers. Sorry, they do do a better job.
> Luckily he didn't hurt anyone.










I don't think so!


----------



## diltree (Jun 13, 2007)

Yikes........

Bull

You guys were kind I would haver charged much more


----------



## Rftreeman (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm a home owner and own many chainsaws, should I get rid of them?

I would have helped they guy out but not taken advantage of his ignorance so maybe the next time he called for a quote he would give me the complete job and not try it himself. I guess thats just how I am and I'll never be a millionaire doing tree work.










wait, I need to change that, I want to be rich, I would have charged his ass the same "training" amount and probably more.


----------



## Treeman587 (Jun 13, 2007)

Why are whiny homeowners in the COMMERCIAL forum anyways? Go back to homeowner helper and 101.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jun 13, 2007)

Treeman587 said:


> Why are whiny homeowners in the COMMERCIAL forum anyways? Go back to homeowner helper and 101.



who you talking about?????????


----------



## Treeman587 (Jun 13, 2007)

Rftreeman said:


> who you talking about?????????




The HAPPY HOMEOWNERS that came into this thread and became "offended" By people who know what the hell they are doing. Thats who.

GET OVER IT.

We do this everyday, it is who we are (Commercial Tree Workers). In addition We are the people who get called when know-it-all pencil jockeys who get home, take off their tie, and pick up a chainsaw and screw up.

Oh yeah I have heard it before. "I used to cut trees", "I was a logger fifty years ago", "I climbed telephone poles for Bell Atlantic in the '70's". 

Whatever, All those people act like it is so easy but they are still calling me.

If that is not you, If you have more sense than to make a cut like that guy did, And you know when something is going to be over your head, 

Don't Be Offended


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 13, 2007)

Man that tree is f-ed up, wow!  I have never seen such a bad cut(s)  . It looks like his chain was very dull and he tried to break out the sawzall. I will only take down a tree like that when the backhoe is pushing it the right way. I have turned down a few trees and told the owner to call a insured pro.


----------



## hornett22 (Jun 14, 2007)

*a few months ago it was slow.*

did a job for my partners friend for an extremely resonable rate.took down a couple of medium size trees and a small one plus a large limb off another for $500,no biggie.

he tells the guy across the street who likes to spend all his money on his race car what we charged so he calls about a limb leaning towards the house.i go bid it for $700 and he gets all flustered thinking he was gonna get it really cheap based on the price his neighbor got.tells me that is way too much so i say have a nice day and shake his hand and leave.

one day shy of a week later the limb fell on his mother in laws lincoln and totalled it.i wonder how much the deductable was?
glad no one was hurt but it made me laugh yet again.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 14, 2007)

Treeman I'll gladly leave...sorry for visiting YOUR commercial part of the site. What was I thinking trying to learn from the PRO's. I'll gladly take my whinning elsewhere.
Yes I do know when to call the Pro's not so much b/c of some great abilities they may or may not have...but they usually have the equipment needed to take down tough tree's/limb's etc...and I well understand that the specialized equipment does not come cheap, so I happily pay when I get a tree I can't deal with myself. 
Be safe all, I'll go back to the non-professional forums!


----------



## pbtree (Jun 14, 2007)

Wowsers!  

Nothing like a stubborn homeowner freaking on the price, and then getting in WAY over the heads before gasping for help...


----------



## BostonBull (Jun 14, 2007)

I cant believe that people are getting offended!!!!!!!!!!!

90% of the people on this site are "Homeowners".

If you got offended by my statements, you have bigger problems or your just looking for a fight. Or your an Ultra Liberal and think noone should be picked on! Get over it I made the comments about a knucklehead who NEVER should touch a saw in his life. Like most AVERAGE homeowners, they should never touch a saw. If you are a homeowner, own a chainsaw, and are on this site LEARNING than your not the AVERAGE homeowner,.....are you?

Don't take offense to comments NOT geared toward you!


----------



## frashdog (Jun 14, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> I cant believe that people are getting offended!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 90% of the people on this site are "Homeowners".
> 
> ...


Right on!

If you got offended, t'was your choice to own the offense.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 14, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> 90% of the people on this site are "Homeowners".



My wife owns the home


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 14, 2007)

Sprig said:


> Holey Moley!!!!!   nice work guy!
> 
> If this ain't inspiration for a "Worst Undercut in the World" thread bar none...............silly bugger, probably lucky to have a leg left, sheesh!
> 
> (I'd prbly have saved the section with his masterful art-work, and when he asked me why I was taking it.........hm, for the Museum of Future Darwinians, dunno, or an art show of 'modern primatives', (hey it does look like a wee skull in ther eh  )gah, dunno, crazy man)




   Exactly!!! 

Ya, know how you drive by the odd police station sometimes and they got that wrecked car stacked up on the lot to demonstrate the results cause by drunk drivers. There ya go Boston, hope you have that notched beauty propped up in front of your shop. The Boston Bull monument to the 'modern primatives', (ouch my sides are splitting) dunno art show. Yow----weeeee!!!


----------



## flying frog (Jun 14, 2007)

*Just thought I'd throw in my two cents*

can't anyone give the guy credit for knowing which end of the saw to use?:help:


----------



## Blinky (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't see a reason to rag on homeowners so much as boneheaded, over-confident, under-competent morons. A lot of people can fell your average tree without much trouble... but if an arborist comes over and quotes $2700 that ain't yer average tree!

...and if the HO is smart enough to frequent this site... they can probably tell the difference.

Climbing is another matter.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 14, 2007)

Just to clear the air...I only stated a little offended by the homeowner comment. Guess I took the homeowner coment out of context. 
I respect the job professional tree service's perform (and have hired one to take a tree away from my cottage). I can handle a saw just fine and get a little snippy when categorized into a group like the bonehead that whittled away at that tree. 
Probably my experience w/ a saw increases my respect for those that make a living taking trees down. Guess that's why I'm here reading and trying to absorb some knowledge from the "Pro's".
Gent's be safe...Hope this clears the air a bit Bull...
No Harm??


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 15, 2007)

Blinky said:


> I don't see a reason to rag on homeowners so much as boneheaded, over-confident, under-competent morons. A lot of people can fell your average tree without much trouble... but if an arborist comes over and quotes $2700 that ain't yer average tree!
> 
> ...and if the HO is smart enough to frequent this site... they can probably tell the difference.
> 
> Climbing is another matter.



I think BB was referring to the Wildthing owning HO who is likely run straight gas through it till it burns up.


----------



## Sprig (Jun 15, 2007)

flying frog said:


> can't anyone give the guy credit for knowing which end of the saw to use?:help:



To put it simply...........................no.

This tortured job should be spread far and wide through the ether, a monument to all 'I can do it myself-ers'. fGood on Boston for getting it right!
What a joyous mess that must have been to walk up to! GAH!!!!!!!!
(great ya got pics, priceless mon!)

  umpkin2:    



Serge


----------



## Treeman587 (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks like some Homeowners didnt read the last line of my reply. Either that or they do have a reason to be offended. Anyways, Everyone be safe. Monday morning comes too early


----------



## hornett22 (Jun 18, 2007)

*it ain't free speech......*

if someone isn't offended.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 18, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> I think BB was referring to the Wildthing owning HO who is likely run straight gas through it till it burns up.



I was in a sawshop years ago and this guy comes in with a new midrange saw he had just bought. It was not working.

The fellow behind the counter takes it outside, starts it on one or two pulls, pops the chainbreak......


----------



## newguy18 (Jun 18, 2007)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I was in a sawshop years ago and this guy comes in with a new midrange saw he had just bought. It was not working.
> 
> The fellow behind the counter takes it outside, starts it on one or two pulls, pops the chainbreak......



i had that happen more than once.


----------



## NeTree (Jun 18, 2007)

DDM said:


> 1500.00? I would have told him 3500.00 the original 2200.00 + The emergency Service and the Stupid Tax!



Ditto.

It's always fun to see people try for a Darwin award.

:greenchainsaw: 


Bull, you just wouldn't believe how many times I've gotten called in for situations just like that.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jun 19, 2007)

Look at it from here...all i can do is laugh

you did a goo thing...helping at poor moronic homeowner out..

wow, 

is that what are country has come too...people using circular saws to cut down 4' willows


----------



## BostonBull (Jun 19, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> Look at it from here...all i can do is laugh
> 
> you did a goo thing...helping at poor moronic homeowner out..
> 
> ...




I just took pictures and watched. The guy who sold the job, who is also a foreman, was the on who took down the willow.


This mess still hant even come close to being cleaned up! Poor guy.........shouldve seen the look/snarl on the wifes face!!!!!


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jun 19, 2007)

MNTAINGAL23 said:


> Where's the beaver that did that?:jawdrop:





hey now, at least beavers make a nice notch and backcut, and leave holding wood:








now this is just scary: 

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=52753&d=1181694441


----------



## treesquirrel (Jun 19, 2007)

Just quoted a massive oak takedown at 6800.00 so we will see what my potential client has to say. I bid it as reasonably as I felt I could and considered every possible angle but this tree is a monster with branches exceeding 18" extending out over homes and out buildings.

It is the kind of takedown we dream of doing. It will be a lot of challenging rigging work. No access for a bucket truck.

Be a good excuse for buying a few more toys too.


----------



## nytreeman (Jun 22, 2007)

This was from a homeowner not too far from me maybe a 20" norway maple,crappy pic but why do so many homeowners do this V cutting thing with no notch,looked like he was going to cut one then said frig it.Maybe it's more fun to guess which way it might go???
I saw this right after he dropped it and the trunk had kicked back 3-4 ft and laid on the stump


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 22, 2007)

nytreeman said:


> This was from a homeowner not too far from me maybe a 20" norway maple,crappy pic but why do so many homeowners do this V cutting thing with no notch,looked like he was going to cut one then said frig it.Maybe it's more fun to guess which way it might go???
> I saw this right after he dropped it and the trunk had kicked back 3-4 ft and laid on the stump



Because they don't know better? Still it looks a lot better than the "notch" that BB posted!

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=52753&d=1181694441


----------



## nytreeman (Jun 22, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Because they don't know better? Still it looks a lot better than the "notch" that BB posted!
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=52753&d=1181694441



Oh definetly that notch he posted should def win an award Ive shown that to several people and they were all amazed at that guys :censored: cutting


----------

